# Haiyan Cube Alpha V vs. FII Alpha V



## iChanZer0 (Mar 31, 2010)

So I can't decide what to buy the Haiyan Cube and the Alpha V or the FII and the Alpha V???


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd suggest FII and Alpha V, because they are more different than Haiyan and Alpha V.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 31, 2010)

FII and Alpha V


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 31, 2010)

What is this haiyan cube you're talking about? I googled it and found a cube called Haiyan memory. Is that the one or do they have other cubes from the same brand?

The memory seemed like a nice enouch cube with multiple world records behind it


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 31, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> What is this haiyan cube you're talking about? I googled it and found a cube called Haiyan memory. Is that the one or do they have other cubes from the same brand?
> 
> The memory seemed like a nice enouch cube with multiple world records behind it



Watch this -> http://www.youtube.com/user/camcuber#p/a/u/2/6azHHNJb14Q


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here:


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 31, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > What is this haiyan cube you're talking about? I googled it and found a cube called Haiyan memory. Is that the one or do they have other cubes from the same brand?
> ...



Wow, that basically made me more confused haha 

If I understood it right: Haiyan isn't a real brandm but modded cubes by a pro cuber that are massproduced under his name?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 31, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > Applemoes said:
> ...



The Haiyan Cube is a cube designed by Haiyan Zhuang and is mass produced by the Alpha aka. Type A brand. The Haiyan Memory is the type Alpha V modded.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 31, 2010)

i would get a fii for sure


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 31, 2010)

My friend bought one and it was amazing.


----------

